# Backup von Homepage via FTP --> Attribute mit speichern



## g-zus (5. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,

wusste nicht genau wohin mit dem Thread, aber hier passt es meiner Einschätzung nach am besten. Hoffe ich zumindest 


Also:

Ich mache öfters Backups von Seiten die ich gemacht habe, einfach zur Sicherheit.
Was mich dann oft stört wenn ich einen Serverumzug gestalten muss oder eine alte Seite wieder "reaktivieren" darf ist, dass es nicht reicht einfach alle Filez hochzuladen, sondern oft muss ich dann noch gewissen Filez und Ordnern bestimmte Attrbute zuschreiben, meistens zwar nur Schreibrechte, aber trotzdem ist das recht nervig wenn ich die komplette Page dann nochmal auf Funktion testen muss.

Einfach alle Dateien und Ordner mit CHMOD 777 zu versehen war für mich anfangs eine einfache Lösung des problems, kann jedoch auch Angriffsstellen in der Homepage bieten die ich einfach vermeiden will.

Kurz gesagt: Gibt es ein FTP-Tool das nicht nur die Dateien normal rauf- und runterladen kann sondern auch eine Liste mit allen Attributen aller heruntergeladenen Files erstellt, so dass man damit dann ein richtiges Backup erstellen kann?

Wäre schon wenn jemand sowas kennt, ich verwende FlashFXP, da hab ich solch eine Funktion leider nicht gefunden.
Auch Google.de oder die Suchfunktion hier hat nix ausgespuckt!

Notfalls versuch ich mir selber was in PHP zusammenzubasteln, was ich aber rein aus Bequemlichkeit verhindern will 8)


----------

